# Songs That Blew You Away The First Time You Heard It Thread



## Darth SQ

Just what the title says.
It doesn't have to be from any particular type and it certainly doesn't have to be famous.
Just post it so we all can hear it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQctVDvIFWg


Now I have a bunch, but I will post them one at a time as this thread progresses.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Well I will go ahead and post this one too.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKz2U4fvA4U

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trumpet




----------



## CDT FAN

It helped that I was high when I heard it.


----------



## IBcivic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL07_7wPZK0


----------



## Alrojoca

I have many I have mentioned before on the Demo tracks thread.


Nothing will blow me away like a Muse Concert live did.

The way to describe some of the tracks mentioned on other threads I liked is, some have a Wow and Surprise instrumental factor usually the the mid deep bass almost like watching a movie with DD or DTS with a good set up.

I am into everything as long as it sounds good and it has dynamics in the music.
Really sad that CNBC did not broadcast the best song of the whole olympics with the best lyrics and decided to only show the Who and the Spice Girls
MUSE - Survival (Live video from stadium) (London Olympics 2012 - HDTV.1080i) - YouTube


----------



## coolmind

Great Song With Great Lyrics.


----------



## SoundChaser

I’m usually the odd ball when it comes to what musical passages send chills up my spine (blow me away). After listening to what’s posted I think this one will make the cut here. If you like it, don’t bother looking for any more from Mars Volta, all the other stuff is vastly less comprehensible. 

The Mars Volta Cotopaxi Live Abbey Road Oct 2009 - YouTube


I really dig the Animals as Leaders video. Never heard of them and will have to look into more of their music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FuI445KupaM


----------



## Hanatsu




----------



## sirbOOm

Tall Trees - David Alvin

Dave Alvin - Tall Trees - YouTube


----------



## WRX2010

I liked this song the first time I ever heard it: Revolvo - Silver Streak : Ghost Rider Soundtrack : Uppsala Run 3 - YouTube

It is in the second half of the Ghostrider Uppsala Run Part 2 video.

If you have never watched these, DO. Serious skill and balls of titanium.

Part 1: Ghostrider "Uppsala run" part 1 - YouTube
Part 2: Ghostrider "Uppsala run" part 2 - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

trumpet said:


>


Definitely, Tosin Abasi rocks. Have you heard Nebula by Gru? That one blew me away for sure.


----------



## Hanatsu

WRX2010 said:


> I liked this song the first time I ever heard it: Revolvo - Silver Streak : Ghost Rider Soundtrack : Uppsala Run 3 - YouTube
> 
> It is in the second half of the Ghostrider Uppsala Run Part 2 video.
> 
> If you have never watched these, DO. Serious skill and balls of titanium.
> 
> Part 1: Ghostrider "Uppsala run" part 1 - YouTube
> Part 2: Ghostrider "Uppsala run" part 2 - YouTube


lol... ghost rider. Kinda famous in Sweden


----------



## Installer Josh




----------



## Orion525iT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw6Jf4hXBHA

Mavericks by Johnossi. The song just explodes.

Lots of musical talent in Sweden.

John Engelbert vocals are great and he can do some crazy stuff with a guitar.


----------



## nittanylion64

Alive-Pearl Jam
Mad World-Gary Jules
Carmina Burana
Where do I begin-Chemical Brothers
Battleflag-Lo Fidelity All Stars
Baby-Spy (J Ralph)


----------



## SPLEclipse

Massive Attack - Paradise Circus - YouTube

Portishead - Only You - YouTube

Love Massive Attack/Portishead/Mono/trip hop in general.

I'll x3 the Animals as Leaders stuff as well. Awesome stuff, and Tosin has some great tutorial videos on youtube.


----------



## Offroader5

sirbOOm said:


> Tall Trees - David Alvin
> 
> Dave Alvin - Tall Trees - YouTube


That dude's awesome.


----------



## Offroader5

WRX2010 said:


> If you have never watched these, DO. Serious skill and balls of titanium.
> 
> Part 1: Ghostrider "Uppsala run" part 1 - YouTube
> Part 2: Ghostrider "Uppsala run" part 2 - YouTube


My favorite one has always been the Supra & Cosworth.


----------



## caraudioworld

I just listen this one and I remember the thread haha






Houston - Runaway - YouTube


----------



## [email protected]

NO FREAKIN' WAY!!

Fireflight!!! hahhahahaahahhahhahhahhahhahahaa.aa....

In another life I was an amateur manager of a band (and sound engineer!). This was back in the early 2000's. We played quite a few shows with Fireflight. I had mixed feelings about them, but it is nice to see they stuck with it.. I probably have some fireflight merch from back then too, we always would swap merch with bands we played with, and I kept it all...







PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just what the title says.
> It doesn't have to be from any particular type and it certainly doesn't have to be famous.
> Just post it so we all can hear it.
> 
> Fireflight - Desperate - YouTube
> 
> 
> Now I have a bunch, but I will post them one at a time as this thread progresses.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## NealfromNZ

▐►YELLO "Ciel Ouvert" (1985) Acoustic Ambient - YouTube

From one of Yello's earlier albums. Play loud and listen to the soundstage develop.


----------



## yogegoy

Sasha *Xpander*
Paul Van Dyk *Time of Our Lives*


----------



## IBcivic

Iron man by Sabbath
Dark side of the moon...the whole album
Man in the box by Alice in chains


----------



## fcarpio

It is interesting to see how people get blown away by songs that don't do anything for me, the same goes for the songs I like. Not a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## caraudioworld

fcarpio said:


> It is interesting to see how people get blown away by songs that don't do anything for me, the same goes for the songs I like. Not a criticism, just an observation.


Maybe also depends in the circumstances that you listen the song the first time, for example in a movie, with a friend, etc..at least that happens to me.


----------



## MUGWUMP

caraudioworld said:


> Maybe also depends in the circumstances that you listen the song the first time, for example in a movie, with a friend, etc..at least that happens to me.


Alcohol makes a big impact as well 

All of this is down tempo soulful stuff so be warned.

All of the women that sing for this band give me goosebumps. 

Zero 7

Here's a live version of my favorite. The studio version obviously has better production.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSkgUJROt_E

I will father as many children as Tina Dico would like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMp8z8TUb2A

Sia is amazing. Some think she overdoes it, but I just see a girl pouring her soul out.

EDIT: here's a nice(for youtube) acoustic studio version. Put the headphones on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhaheV_5-YA

EDIT2: OMG!!! New song was just released


...not blown away though so wont link it. It's more upbeat. The song is called Take me away. I'm not sure about it. It's got a bit of disco in it which I like, but I really liked that contemporary jazzy sound from the other albums.


----------



## Pseudonym

backstory on the last one. i was at this show and reeeeeeeally wanted to hear this song performed in its entirety live. the time i saw them before this was when the album was released and they stopped the song right at the solo which killed me a little inside. this time they played the whole ****ing thing and if you listen really closely at 5:54, you can almost hear me ejaculate. the real kicker to this show was they played humilitive which is a song they just dont play anymore and they closed the show out with one of the most gratifying versions of future breed machine ive ever heard, and ive seen these guys live 7 times.


----------



## Offroader5

Toto - I Will Remember


----------



## Darth SQ

Offroader5 said:


> Toto - I Will Remember


Damn that's a good one. :thumbsup:

Here's a follow up.
The harmonies are amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4DQbU2laiY


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sbcaprice305

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

That one really hits the heart.


----------



## awboat

First time I saw the Outlaws in concert. I had heard "Heard it in Love Song" but was totally unprepared for them in concert. And then they played this song for 40 minutes. Holyf**k. They opened for lynyrd skynyrd and blew them away. Didn't help everyone in Skynyrd was drunk as poop

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Zi4mod7Ko


----------



## Offroader5

sbcaprice305 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> That one really hits the heart.


That should be an automatic ban right there...


----------



## SoundChaser

fcarpio said:


> It is interesting to see how people get blown away by songs that don't do anything for me, the same goes for the songs I like. Not a criticism, just an observation.


To each his own, people have different tastes that’s all. 

I remember driving one day with my wife, she was happy with all smiles. Then an intense song by Hoyry Kone came on that sent chills up my spine, I looked over at my wife and the expression on her face totally changed. I lowered the music and asked her what’s up? She responded that the song really annoyed her. Most music that blows me away sounds like noise pollution to her. LOL..

So far none of the stuff posted here “blows me away”, including the song I personally posted. It’s a very good tune and accessible for most but no “holy **** factor” for me.

Here’s a piece of music that really blows me away and is truly remarkable. It’s only an extract from a much longer composition. The video starts with a nice melody by the bass player. He then sets a blistering pace that the rest of the musicians seem to feed off of. Towards the end the music just slows down, not an abrupt time change, but just friggin slows down.

Very intense energy coming off stage, seems that the band is not just into the music but actually in the music. I hope someone here enjoys it at least as half as much as I do.

http://youtu.be/8oGJYLv9DFY

This is one of my favorite incarnations of Magma.


----------



## Darth SQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQK4YfiPj1Q


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thebigjimsho

Pseudonym said:


>


One of my all-time favorites...


I'll add...


----------



## Earzbleed

I remember it like it was yesterday. The announcer on the Saturday morning cartoon show said "I've never heard of PUNK rock before but here's a band called AC/DC with some punk rock. They played the clip to High Voltage and that was it for me. First time music ever gave me an adrenaline rush. I still laugh at em calling it punk but no-one in Aus. had ever heard of that term before back in 1975. Didn't find out what it really was until my mate brought a Sex Pistols cassette to school.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

This song....

Tears For Esbjörn - Iiro Rantala - YouTube

I think the only thing that could add to it is a bit of an underlying bass line. But as it stands, it is an amazing piece.
The first time I heard it, it amazed and saddened me. (He wrote this song after the death of a friend)


----------



## Darth SQ

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> This song....
> 
> Tears For Esbjörn - Iiro Rantala - YouTube
> 
> I think the only thing that could add to it is a bit of an underlying bass line. But as it stands, it is an amazing piece.
> The first time I heard it, it amazed and saddened me. (He wrote this song after the death of a friend)


Ok was beautiful.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## msdosp1mp

This is a beautiful, well recorded song that still can blow me away...

Temple of The Dog - Say Hello to Heaven (Lyrics) HD - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca

One thing I know, good live performances many times are more enjoyable than the studio versions.
And the best part tends to be the last one

Just warming up, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTQVJYImJY


----------



## Alrojoca

Not sure if this one blew me away but it left a very good first impression, maybe it was the beginning the sound effects. RIP G Duke I was not aware he passed away in August, I just found out and decided to post this track.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTp-TrVCuKQ


----------



## jheist1991

Bit on the long side, but there's a lot of diversity in this song. Mid section is beautiful to me 

Dream Theater The Count of Tuscany Subtitulado Español - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca

jheist1991 said:


> Bit on the long side, but there's a lot of diversity in this song. Mid section is beautiful to me
> 
> Dream Theater The Count of Tuscany Subtitulado Español - YouTube


Wow, funny, I just learned about DT this year, from the Black clouds and silver linnings, great album. And this song no doubt, 19 min a combo of like 5 songs in one, but it's one of those that does not blow you away the first time, it becomes more interesting and I like it more the more I listen to it. Genius writing and instrumental music. Rush, Pink Floyd and progressive metal


----------



## jheist1991

Alrojoca said:


> Wow, funny, I just learned about DT this year, from the Black clouds and silver linnings, great album. And this song no doubt, 19 min a combo of like 5 songs in one, but it's one of those that does not blow you away the first time, it becomes more interesting and I like it more the more I listen to it. Genius writing and instrumental music. Rush, Pink Floyd and progressive metal


Yes, that whole album was great! I had heard some dream theater before that album and it just didn't catch me the way this song did. The more times I heard it the more stuff I started to notice in it. I like how it can actually keep me interested in where they were going with it the whole ~19 minutes as well, as that's no easy task!:laugh:


----------



## Shadowmarx

CHILDREN OF THE SUN - Billy Thorpe - YouTube


----------



## knever3

Sting - Desert Rose - YouTube


----------



## BowDown

trumpet said:


>


Just downloaded this album! Thanks!


----------



## Pseudonym

cafo is ****ing fantastic.


----------



## Darth SQ

knever3 said:


> Sting - Desert Rose - YouTube


Can't ever get enough of Sting....amazing song.
I've seen him in concert three times.

And to think that his producers didn't believe Desert Rose would be a hit.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ccapil

Money baby by k camp, when that song came out, listened to it in my new setup (in my signature) and damn that song goes hard, sounded really good on my components and the had real good lows, blew me away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundChaser

Alrojoca said:


> Wow, funny, I just learned about DT this year, from the Black clouds and silver linnings, great album. And this song no doubt, 19 min a combo of like 5 songs in one, but it's one of those that does not blow you away the first time, it becomes more interesting and I like it more the more I listen to it. Genius writing and instrumental music. Rush, Pink Floyd and progressive metal


Ok, for all you Dream Theatre and progressive heavy metal fans. 2 members from DT with other exemplary musicians live from Japan. I have this on blu-ray, excellent audio but the camera work good be much better. Of course the music and musicians are outstanding.



Portnoy, Sheehan, MacAlpine, Sherinian - Apocalypse 1470 B.C. (Live In Tokyo) ~1080p HD - YouTube

Portnoy, Sheehan, MacAlpine, Sherinian - Birds Of Prey (Live In Tokyo) ~1080p HD - YouTube


----------



## tima4h

I also agree that a lot of songs that do it for others just don't 'pump my sub hahaha' so to speak. But a lot does depend on the situation when you hear it - if it brings back awesome memories, then it may not be the best song in the world but still gets you going because of the associations you have with it. I also LOVE these threads, because I always manage to find a couple of new tunes for my Spotify hahahaha. Here are some of mine 

Andrew WK - Party Hard
Soilwork - Crestfallen
In Flames - Wayfarer
Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench
ACDC - Moneytalks
Danger Danger - FU$
Trixter - Tattoos and Misery
Brian Kahanek - Gemini
Eric Johnston - Cliffs of Dover
Always With Me, Always With You - Joe Satriani

And one that still gives me shivers whenever I hear it:

Buglers Dream and Olympic Fanfare - John Williams


----------



## SoundChaser

This blows me away… This is the ****.

Bill Bruford has to be my all-time favorite percussionist.

King Crimson - Indiscipline (The Noise - Live at Frejus 1982, Part 4/5) - YouTube

Ok how the hell do you embed a video here?


----------



## Alrojoca

Good stuff Sound Chaser!

I enjoyed that smooth progressive metal if we can call it that and the other video too.

I hope I can remember a few more songs before I get to my favorite ones or post some that had some impact if not the first time, watching live.

Pat Metheny Group - Minuano (six eight) - Live HQ - YouTube


----------



## REGULARCAB

Fleetwood Mac: Big Love live


----------



## Alrojoca

This one kind of did it for me, it opened the door to Progressive Jazz/Rock fusion to many other great talented musicians and similar music. It just has the elements of many genres combined. It can be simply called music. Great title too. I remember I taped the of the radio and had a sony walkman, I listened to it and never knew who it was. I walked in to a very popular Record Store, I played it for some dude that worked there and he knew exactly who he was and the song name and I bought the LP. 

Stanley Clarke - Life Is Just A Game - YouTube


----------



## Wy2quiet

Trivium - Pull Harder On the Strings Of Your Martyr [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

I remember my friend telling me, my god dude you haven't listened to Shogun? (the album the song was from) because we were heading to see them. I started listening to the album and it was great, but then I finally got to the final track and it was the most epic metal song I had ever heard. When I saw them live in September they played it near the end of their setlist, and my god. To give you an example, here is a video from someone from the concert. It was BAR NONE the best concert I have ever been to. The energy was insane!!!

Trivium - Gunshot to the head of Trepidation (Live at Montréal 2013) - YouTube

If you mean something a little more accessible, then probably Eminence Front from the Who. I remember playing it for the first time in my saturn (had like a 10,000 song library on random) with my newly installed CXS64 set, and it was so amazing.


----------



## Alrojoca

Alrojoca said:


> This one kind of did it for me, it opened the door to Progressive Jazz/Rock fusion to many other great talented musicians and similar music. It just has the elements of many genres combined. It can be simply called music. Great title too. I remember I taped the of the radio and had a sony walkman, I listened to it and never knew who it was. I walked in to a very popular Record Store, I played it for some dude that worked there and he knew exactly who he was and the song name and I bought the LP.
> 
> Stanley Clarke - Life Is Just A Game - YouTube


Life is just a Game, Domino, there is nothing you can do when you are the next one in line, as one commented probably the last progressive track from Genesis.


Genesis - Domino I & II: In The Glow Of The Night / The Last Domino (Invisible Touch Tour) - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

Pseudonym said:


> cafo is ****ing fantastic.


The whole album is fantastic!  

And the bass, oh the bass....


----------



## simplicityinsound

nils lofgren - keith dont go - acoustic live


----------



## Bluenote

Janelle Monae - The ArchAndroid...


----------



## Alrojoca

Blew me away! in what way? when I felt in love?, a demo SQ track? what I felt in a concert when I saw it? Some kind of wow factor in the track? a surprise factor? music dynamics? an artist that had some special impact in my life for writing certain type of music? an artist we like just for the instruments and skills he or she had?

Very hard and many may have many in mind, some may be jokes to some some may agree with some, some simply don't do much to us. Funny how music affects people and how there seems to be a trend or preference by either type of music, era or popularity based simplicity and less complex material. 
Peace! all music is good and as long as it makes us happy who cares.



Noonward Race by the Mahavishnu Orchestra - YouTube

JEAN-LUC PONTY - FAR FROM THE BEATEN PATHS - YouTube


----------



## cheesehead

The first thing that comes to mind is Robert Cray. His entire "Strong Persuader" album. I remember driving home from college and the local rock station was debuting this album. I listened to it the whole way home and had to drive around the block a few times to hear the whole thing. There are plenty more that blew me away in different ways. But I still remember hearing Robert Cray for the first time and was in a trance listening to him. The next day I went right out and bought the album.


----------



## hurrication

Sound in a dark room

Telefon Tel Aviv - Sound In a Dark Room - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

REGULARCAB said:


> Fleetwood Mac: Big Love live


YES!
Also "Don't Stop" off "The Dance" album with the USC marching band.


----------



## Darth SQ

Pitmaster said:


> YES!
> Also "Don't Stop" off "The Dance" album with the USC marching band.


Tusk?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca

Despite the language, the music and vocals are great with this semi progressive rock band, talent is universal no matter what language they sing 

Alux Nahual - La Plegaria del Hombre Lobo - YouTube


----------



## rockytophigh

Soulshine - Live at Bonnaroo - YouTube

Blew my freaking mind....


----------



## Silver Supra

And every other song of Jar of Flies.. and Facelift. 






I guess by now you can tell when I was in college huh?


----------



## Alrojoca

I am glad to see posts here where the songs simply brings a good message, feeling or connection from the artist to the listener to feel it better. Just like American Idol Judges want the singers to do, make the audience feel it better.


----------



## Silver Supra

Agreed. All of my songs take me back to a specific place, time and feeling. Very powerful stuff.


----------



## robert_wrath




----------



## Alrojoca

I am more of an instrumental type of taste. Vocals are great but I tend to like songs that have amazing instrumental music and vocals are present in some parts in a very strong way making part of the whole nice piece, sometimes with significant meaning and message but most of the time it is just great music vocals meaningless vocals, meaningless story just vocals that may mean something to some people and nothing to most of them.

I know there has to be a song that touched me the same way it does to many of you, a nice song with vocals that brings joy, happiness, nice feelings a nice message. I will try to find one and post it.


----------



## Alrojoca

I am more of an instrumental type of taste. Vocals are great but I tend to like songs that have amazing instrumental music and vocals are present in some parts in a very strong way making part of the whole nice piece, sometimes with significant meaning and message but most of the time it is just great music vocals meaningless vocals, meaningless story just vocals that may mean something to some people and nothing to most of them.

I know there has to be a song that touched me the same way it does to many of you, a nice song with vocals that brings joy, happiness, nice feelings a nice message. I will try to find one and post it.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> This song....
> 
> Tears For Esbjörn - Iiro Rantala - YouTube
> 
> I think the only thing that could add to it is a bit of an underlying bass line. But as it stands, it is an amazing piece.
> The first time I heard it, it amazed and saddened me. (He wrote this song after the death of a friend)





Alrojoca said:


> I am more of an instrumental type of taste. Vocals are great but I tend to like songs that have amazing instrumental music and vocals are present in some parts in a very strong way making part of the whole nice piece, sometimes with significant meaning and message but most of the time it is just great music vocals meaningless vocals, meaningless story just vocals that may mean something to some people and nothing to most of them.
> 
> I know there has to be a song that touched me the same way it does to many of you, a nice song with vocals that brings joy, happiness, nice feelings a nice message. I will try to find one and post it.


Did you give this one a listen?


----------



## SoundChaser

Alrojoca said:


> Blew me away! in what way? when I felt in love?, a demo SQ track? what I felt in a concert when I saw it? Some kind of wow factor in the track? a surprise factor? music dynamics? an artist that had some special impact in my life for writing certain type of music? an artist we like just for the instruments and skills he or she had?
> 
> Very hard and many may have many in mind, some may be jokes to some some may agree with some, some simply don't do much to us. Funny how music affects people and how there seems to be a trend or preference by either type of music, era or popularity based simplicity and less complex material.
> Peace! all music is good and as long as it makes us happy who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Noonward Race by the Mahavishnu Orchestra - YouTube
> 
> JEAN-LUC PONTY - FAR FROM THE BEATEN PATHS - YouTube


Ow yeah, the magnificent Mahavishnu Orchestra. Many fond memories, especially their tour with Weather Report.

Other fond memories of fusion-jazz you mentioned, Stanley Clarke, Jean Luc Ponty and the very melodic Pat Metheny.

To me Genesis started their downward spiral when they released Duke.

Phil Collins formed an incredible fusion-jazz band in the mid 70’s called Brand X. Considering the giants at the time such as Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever and Weather Report, Brand X held their own.


----------



## SoundChaser

robert_wrath said:


>


Beautiful voices, very nice composition.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alrojoca

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Did you give this one a listen?


Not bad for a relaxing instrumental track for the right occasion.


----------



## SoundChaser

Alrojoca said:


> I am more of an instrumental type of taste. Vocals are great but I tend to like songs that have amazing instrumental music and vocals are present in some parts in a very strong way making part of the whole nice piece, sometimes with significant meaning and message but most of the time it is just great music vocals meaningless vocals, meaningless story just vocals that may mean something to some people and nothing to most of them.
> 
> I know there has to be a song that touched me the same way it does to many of you, a nice song with vocals that brings joy, happiness, nice feelings a nice message. I will try to find one and post it.


Here’s an excerpt from a much larger composition. The vocals flow with the instruments and can pretty much mean anything. The language is totally made up but seems to be very deep and meaningful to the musicians that fabricated it. As I gather, for the most part it is spiritual in nature.

Magma - Theusz Hamtaahk Trilogie (Part III) - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca

I came across Basia (pronounced Basha) in the 90's, under rated female vocalist. We even named a female dog after her  that already passed. She has quite a few tracks they have like a Bossanova type of style music with great instrumentals also. I think she is my favorite female vocalist, mmm we have our taste I guess huh , I love many of her tracks they give me the goose bumps many times not just for the vocals the music is great to my taste, it is the combination of everything finally a bit less complex stuff than I have posted . 

The CD Time and Tide is a classic, great SQ some could be demo tracks for sure. 


Basia - Promises (1987) HD - YouTube'

Basia - Astrud - YouTube

Basia - Drunk on Love - YouTube

Basia - "Yearning" (1994) (Official Video Clip) - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

SoundChaser said:


> Beautiful voices, very nice composition.:thumbsup:


I have to agree with you on this choice. 
Merry Christmas everyone. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca

SoundChaser said:


> Here’s an excerpt from a much larger composition. The vocals flow with the instruments and can pretty much mean anything. The language is totally made up but seems to be very deep and meaningful to the musicians that fabricated it. As I gather, for the most part it is spiritual in nature.
> 
> Magma - Theusz Hamtaahk Trilogie (Part III) - YouTube


Good one! Reminds me of the Manhattan Transfer due to the full vocal participation although not quite singing words like some do.

Does anybody on this forum listen or listened to Special EFX with Chielli Minucci? I like everything he or George G (Rip) wrote from the late 80's to early 90's. Even the 3 albums by C Minucci were great. After the mid 90's everything totally changed, no more fusion more traditional smooth jazz , he writes music for other artists even themes for TV networks, soap operas and shows. 
A bit of more meaningless vocals 

Chieli Minucci - DAYBREAK (Live) - YouTube

SPECIAL EFX

Melow Fusion Dreamy that type of music that you close your eyes and it takes you on a nice trip. That is what he used to write. 
Special EFX - Jamaica, Jamaica (HQ, Vinyl) - YouTube

This is a lot to watch mostly interviews here, a good acoustic solo guitar at the 21 min if interested 
JazzrockTV #37 Chieli Minucci & Special EFX - YouTube


----------



## ShaneInMN

This song really got me when I first heard it. I love pretty much every Yes song from their early 70's albums. Most of the songs are just epic psychadellic progressive rock.

Enjoy -


----------



## Alrojoca

SoundChaser said:


> Ow yeah, the magnificent Mahavishnu Orchestra. Many fond memories, especially their tour with Weather Report.
> 
> Other fond memories of fusion-jazz you mentioned, Stanley Clarke, Jean Luc Ponty and the very melodic Pat Metheny.
> 
> To me Genesis started their downward spiral when they released Duke.
> 
> Phil Collins formed an incredible fusion-jazz band in the mid 70’s called Brand X. Considering the giants at the time such as Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever and Weather Report, Brand X held their own.


Sorry I missed this post when you replied to one of mine above. Great we share similar taste. Thanks for sharing the X brand, I will look in to it. I know Daryl Stuermer had a couple of good Jazz fusion CD's that I had I chance to listen a couple of times with good stuff. 

I was introduced to Genesis with Collins as a singer on the Seconds Out Album and found out about Gabriel later on, I liked Collins better, go figure, one of those things. And I agree after Duke just too many Radio songs for girls etc.

It is one of those things, I never cared about the lyrics or what It meant just how strong the impact they had on the music. No doubt T Banks was the conductor and the rest followed him besides writing most of the music, amazing work with the keyboards.

This one below is one of the many variations that worked good and I always enjoyed a lot. The good stuff starts on minute 3


Genesis - In The Cage Medley/Afterglow (HQ Audio) - YouTube


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Great piece. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Darth SQ

ShaneInMN said:


> This song really got me when I first heard it. I love pretty much every Yes song from their early 70's albums. Most of the songs are just epic psychadellic progressive rock.
> 
> Enjoy -


I love Yes but mostly the Trevor Rabin stuff which includes 90125, Big Generator, Union, Talk, etc.
So many excellent albums that really have been lost to the more recent generations.
If this was a name the album that blew you away thread, it would be Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, Howe S/T which in all intents and purposes another Yes album; an absolute treasure and the sq is right up there.
I cannot over recommend this album and Yes in all it's forms through the years.....one amazing band.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Old Skewl

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I love Yes but mostly the Trevor Rabin stuff which includes 90125, Big Generator, Union, Talk, etc.
> So many excellent albums that really have been lost to the more recent generations.
> If this was a name the album that blew you away thread, it would be Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, Howe S/T which in all intents and purposes another Yes album; an absolute treasure and the sq is right up there.
> I cannot over recommend this album and Yes in all it's forms through the years.....one amazing band.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I got the Yes Album CD for Christmas and played it yesterday and was really impressed with the sound. Several songs on that album that I have never heard before, but really enjoyed!!


----------



## luisc202

SoundChaser said:


> Beautiful voices, very nice composition.:thumbsup:


2x that.


----------



## ShaneInMN

Old Skewl said:


> I got the Yes Album CD for Christmas and played it yesterday and was really impressed with the sound. Several songs on that album that I have never heard before, but really enjoyed!!


Check out Fragile as well, it's a great follow-up to The Yes Album. Heart of the Sunrise is my top pick, what an epic song. These guys were way ahead of their time. Sadly, they didn't get much regular radio play due to the length of the songs.


----------



## NealfromNZ

One DVD that blew me away was David Gilmour live. So many good tracks redone

The choir / backing vocals are second to none
Example here High Hopes choir - YouTube


----------



## Hoptologist

The Piano Guys - Kung Fu Piano


----------



## fcarpio




----------



## fcarpio

Just to see what kind of response I get from this one. The bit I like starts at 7:25 and goes all the way to the end.






I find this AMAZING but I have not found any other people that likes it.


----------



## kelrog

Here are a quick few

Love some Chino











Randomness
















Bit slower


----------



## Hoptologist

^anything from Royskopp is going to be real good. Fever Ray/the Knife too, just different, haunting... like the song "Keep the Streets Empty for Me"


----------



## kelrog

Agreed.  There are many more but I don't want to over do it.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Just stumbled across this one. Love it!


----------



## therapture

2:50 in and my ears got wood! Electric Universe - Future Excursions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WvTZDaZR90


----------



## Alrojoca

Next page?


----------



## Alrojoca

Old one but way Ahead of its time 


http://youtu.be/kvrwP2B7YGQ


----------



## hot9dog

Im a big oddball when it comes to music, im all over the place. So i will throw this into the ring: 
Fu Manchu - Neptunes Convoy


----------



## damonryoung

If you want to work your lower frequencies out, give this a whirl...

Linkin Park - When They Come For Me



How do you embed youtube videos properly??


----------



## Alrojoca

Al Di Meola - Egyptian Danza/Race With Devil on Spanish Higw - YouTube

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v35YhhzCrYk


----------



## percy072

Was never a fan...was never not a fan but something about this one caught me by surprise. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wYmq2Vz5yM


----------



## TitanCCBT3

Metallica -master of puppets
Pink Floyd - have a cigar
Yvonne Ellman -if I can't have you
Larry Daehn -Drammatico ( symphony )


----------



## Darth SQ

percy072 said:


> Was never a fan...was never not a fan but something about this one caught me by surprise.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wYmq2Vz5yM


Good song but she's off her meds again. ><


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rockin

Hoptologist said:


> The Piano Guys - Kung Fu Piano


Awesome. Can't wait 2 audition this in the ride. Is this from Crouching Tiger or Ip Man? I know I've heard this in a movie.


----------



## NealfromNZ

percy072 said:


> Was never a fan...was never not a fan but something about this one caught me by surprise.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wYmq2Vz5yM


She's like that. I like her vocals on this track.

Björk - All is Full of Love (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## socapots

Des'ree, I think the cd was I ain't moving, 1994 0r 95. Can't remember the track. It's pretty much what made me get into audio. 
Now that I'm thinking of it. The entire cd was pretty good.


----------



## hurrication

Just got blown away by a whole album from a band in Kansas City called Mouth. Their album is free to download.

Mouth - A Dance, Funk, and World Jam Band Based Out Of Kansas City


----------



## Pseudonym




----------



## Bloodyjames

Blue Dream by Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## pianist

Definitely one of my current favorites. 


Air-Space Maker - YouTube

They really took the time to emphasize a wide soundstage with clear instrument placement. Find a high quality recording, as the youtube page does it no justice. It will appeal to any of you down tempo/electronica/trip hop fans

EDIT: Video link


----------



## The Tube Doctor

I clearly remember obtaining a copy of Michael Hedges' Aerial Boundaries, from 
our Nakamichi rep. It was issued as a demo cassette, with the TD-1200. 
We all listened to the music, and agreed that it was a fine piece of studio craft.
Sounded like 3 separate performances, mixed into one piece. 
A couple of years later, during CES, the folks at Windam Hill had a video featuring their artists. We wondered, having never seen Hedges live, how he would manage to put those songs together onstage. After viewing the video, mouths agape, we went and listened to the music again and again, trying to wrap our newly blown minds around the fact that these amazing pieces of music were brought forth by 6 strings and 10 of the most talented fingers ever to play guitar.


----------



## Tweeky

Tragically Hip - New Orleans is sinking
Aerosmith - Walk this way
Boston - More than a feeling
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever
ZZ Top - Tush
Ramones - I wanna be sedated
Sex Pistols - God Save the Queen
Aerosmith - Train kept a rollin
Led Zepplin - Black Dog
Nazareth - Hair of the Dog
Ram Jam - Black Betty
Come on Eileen
Spirit in the sky
REM-Fall on me
Collective Soul - Shine
Counting Crowes - Omaha
RHCP - Give it away
Wild Cherry - Play that funkly music white boy
Run DMC - My Adidas, Walk this way, 
Nellie- Must be the money
AC/DC - Back in Black
Cars - Moving in stereo (even before the Phoebe Cates scene)
Devo- Girl U want
Dire Straits - Money for nothing
Smiths - Big Mouth strikes again
Bad Company - Movin on
Nirvana - Smells like Teen Spirit
Pearl Jam - I'm still alive
Ah-Ha - Take on me
Offspring - Keep 'em separated
Queen - Dragon Attack
Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
T-Rex - Bang a gong
Toadies - Possum Kingdom

And if I had 2 or 3 more hours I could literally list 500 more.


----------



## steelbreeze

Tool - the whole Aenima album!
Also Rage Against the Machine's self-titled album.

Edit: oops albums.

Tool - 46 & 2
RATM - Freedom


----------



## subterFUSE

Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure"

Absolutely timeless as far as electronic music goes.
Still my favorite album of all time. Both discs are outstanding.


----------



## 1fishman

Phoenix remix Girlfriend, 
Maybe not the best song in the world, but the dynamics and sound stage are absolutely crazy!! If your system doesn't go down to the low 20hz's, LOUD, then don't bother. If it does, turn it up and hold on for a roller-coaster ride for your ears. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXnZEDceYb4


----------



## Alrojoca

20 Hz?,  help me out, I thought only dogs can hear below 25-30hz


----------



## 1fishman

Alrojoca said:


> 20 Hz?,  help me out, I thought only dogs can hear below 25-30hz


No, dogs can hear ABOVE 25*k*hz - 30*k*hz. The hearing ability of a dog is dependent on breed and age, but dogs range of hearing is usually around 40Hz to 60kHz (60,000hz)

We normally hear 20hz to 20khz (20,000hz)
Many modern recordings have very low frequencies musics in the 20hz ranges. That Phoenix remix CD is almost as much about feeling the music as hearing it.


----------



## tulse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9UDBLlJnvQ


----------



## elprup

Maxes out at 480p:





Here's a 1080p one (skip to one minute):


----------



## fcarpio

Left Out by Riverside is very good, and an awesome tune for system demos too:


----------



## fcarpio

Alrojoca said:


> Al Di Meola - Egyptian Danza/Race With Devil on Spanish Higw - YouTube
> 
> and
> 
> Paco De Lucia & Al Di Meola The Reunion "Mediterranean Sundance" - YouTube


Paco De Lucia (RIP) and Al DiMeola are awesome. I remember seeing Paco when I was a kid and he has left an impression on me ever since.






And needless to say, Al DiMeola is one of my favorite guitar players.


----------



## fcarpio

elprup said:


> Maxes out at 480p:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a 1080p one (skip to one minute):


In my mind this is the last Metallica album, they were my favorite band at one point. I was 16 when this album was released and it was the best thing I had ever heard.


----------



## Audiophilefred

Every song from deftones, 25 lighters by z-ro


----------



## elprup

fcarpio said:


> In my mind this is the last Metallica album, they were my favorite band at one point. I was 16 when this album was released and it was the best thing I had ever heard.


I give them up through their self titled black album. All of the ones I found below can be set to at least 720p:














A couple older ones that should be mentioned:


----------



## elprup

Unconventional source, but still good music. All of them can go to 1080p.


----------



## Hanatsu

Ah... Starcraft. Brings back memories


----------



## elprup

This whole album. Lots and lots of sounds occurring.


----------



## Negolien

Ari Lesser - Boycott Israel - YouTube


----------



## e=mc2

elprup said:


> This whole album. Lots and lots of sounds occurring.


What is going on with this forum. Srs what's up with the whole goth/dark theme. Fvckin weirdos


----------



## Jepalan

2 CDs of Frank Zappa's live guitar solos. 
Very high quality recordings.

"Shut Up 'N' Play Yer Guitar" Volumes 1 & 2


----------



## jpeezy

telarc- Spies : Music of Espionage Track- Orient Express. The whole album is really clean, but this song has a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## firebri

Before it was played to death...Smells like Teen Spirit. Literally heard it for the first time in the car, pulled in to Peaches and bought the CD.


----------



## emilime75

firebri said:


> Bpulled in to Peaches and bought the CD.


Holy crap, he said Peaches. Totally forgot Peaches ever existed even though I spent many hours in them as a teen.


----------



## vette_werks

The art of noise peter gunn twang remix and three fingers of love are some of my favorites if the staging is correct. They really can test a systems ability and blows me away at home with my ribbons


----------



## Evoboy

SRV - Live at Carnegie Hall (320 bit rate), instrumental called "Lenny" - I love to hear the hum his Fender tube amp creates because my grandad used to play and had a fender amp. I knew that hum as soon as I heard it. Just something I recall as a little kid. Besides that I think SRV was one of the greatest guitarists ever and love listening to him play.


----------



## lizardking

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## upgrayedd

http://youtu.be/P8a4iiOnzsc Radical Face - Welcome Home

http://youtu.be/UKCYiLi8kBo Crooked Still - Did you sleep well

http://youtu.be/hi9NUoZmulU Tori Amos - Little Earthquakes

http://youtu.be/5QSP51TNTdQ Dimmu Borgir - Puritania

They may not have blown me away but they were songs that instantly went on repeat and still are in rotation


----------



## uber_noob

This one is a poor recording, but touching.


----------



## Alrojoca

Time to start releasing some of the old good live performances


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMnRyJvuMbE



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocFf44d-Yt4


----------



## RYNOMOTO

Jose Gonzalez

Cycling Trivialities
Teardrop (cover of Massive Attack's Teardrop)
Crosses


Lots of other great songs by him and his side band, Junip

The guitar and vocals are bone chilling if you have a great SQ system. His music isn't overly produced or processed, very raw and clean. SO MUCH FREAKIN TALENT. Songs with meaning, awesome melodies, and great sounds for easy listening or even deep thoughts. If You watched the Secret life of Walter Mitty, there were several songs by Jose on that soundtrack. The acoustic guitar will test your system very well, finding all rattles and squeeks in your system and tuning. When I had my old land Cruiser, I had some Morel Tempos and a Pioneer DEH-80PRS head unit and a single 12 Morel Primo Sub, the tempos were powered by a US Amps AXTU 300 ?(2 channel hybrid tube amp) and the sub was powered by a US Amps DE600? digital amp that looked like the AXTU amp. I had swapped the vacuum tubes on the AXTU from the SOVTEKs to some rare vintage Gold label Sylvania's(I think) that were a matched set. The sound and rolloff was so wonderful and accurate. It made me happy every time I drove that truck once I had the stereo installed. Best damn system with the least amount of work in the install. Still makes me regret selling the truck in so many ways.

I buy all the CD's so I get 100% of the quality sound possible. I understand that there are file types that probably retain almost 100%, but I can always tell the difference vs. the real CD personally. I don't buy much music lately, but when I do, it is quality music that will stand the test of time and that I can listen to over and over without getting tired of.


----------



## dsw1204

Jethro Tull: Locomotive Breath...great drums!!! Starts out slow, but kicks butt later.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkmHQ2q--I


----------



## 1styearsi

i just built mt friend a quasi 6th order tuned bandpass for 1 rf power dvc 12 he was behind at a stop sign and he played this and he shook my mirror..it has been a test song for me ever since. and i wasn't really into rap.
https://youtu.be/z_UCL6MeFb4
and i don't think these guys have a song i don't like BIG FAN
https://youtu.be/XSouiw39D0s


----------



## RMAT




----------



## RMAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djxg5DeDnow


----------



## jpeezy

RMAT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djxg5DeDnow


 I have to find this now, thanks for posting Bela Fleck,if you like that, one of the first songs i heard from this group was, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjEl3Y9mdWU. Sinister Minister is also good.


----------



## Orion525iT

Soundgarden, "Beyond the Wheel"






Live version from 1993 that really shows how insane Cornell's voice was back in the day. Nobody can touch the power of his upper register. These guys put on a hell of a show too.


----------



## Aldaa

Everything about this song is perfect to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmADpBu_ZCA

The INSANE drumming in this. This guy isn't a weak drummer who barely hits the drums... when they play live, it's song into song into song into song into song into song, and his wrists are FLYING. Literally a human machine, and this isn't the only style he can play like a wizard. I should also mention that technical drumming doesn't really do anything for me anymore, but for whatever reason, Kai Hahto always blows my mind.

I don't expect most of y'all to like this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1ZK7DNFQLQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZv6JyueDiQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHoY51VCluI - live video of him playing


----------



## miniSQ

This one one of the first songs i ever heard on this new "cd" discman thingy...thru headphones, and it blew me away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuZA6qiJVfU


----------



## gstokes

Long after you're gone by Kyama..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA

just WOW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## V 2the C

I listen to all types of music. One song? A good recording? This please. 

>>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jV4zjY66pc


----------



## seafish

gstokes said:


> Long after you're gone by Kyama..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA
> 
> just WOW !!!!!!!!!


That IS really good..thanks for posting the link…more songs by or more info on Kyama??


----------



## DavidRam

gstokes said:


> Long after you're gone by Kyama..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA
> 
> just WOW !!!!!!!!!





seafish said:


> That IS really good..thanks for posting the link…more songs by or more info on Kyama??


That is actually Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone, and it's one of my favorite demo songs. I had to order his CD from Germany, because I couldn't find any state side. 

Another good CD of his is Roadhouses and Automobiles, you might know this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROLO2f2jIlc


----------



## seafish

DavidRam said:


> That is actually Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone,



aahhhhhh..no wonder I couldn't find much else by him.

THANKS gonna check more of Chris Jones out.

Kinda of reminds me of Dave Alvin a little--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsoTeUI9vQ


----------



## DavidRam

When friends, neighbors and family want to hear my audio this is what my demo cd is compiled of:

Armik - Pure Paradies https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3jvmOJ9ZF4&list=PLJEPOtirYjaHEWBcQsMvfL-Toy0CaY6Hy
Gypsey Kings - Passion https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU-4Lxtcf2E
Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA
Daniela Andrade - Don't Care https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lodu6rx62I&list=RD4lodu6rx62I
Daft Punk - Lose Yourself to Dance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crnxzTBOdEY
Eskmo - Cloudlight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsduRK6y9Bg

Also, I just picked up this CD and it's awesome if you like jazz and blues vocals, combined with electronic chillout music and awesome recording quality! >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewMZ-SIuHy8


----------



## DavidRam

seafish said:


> aahhhhhh..no wonder I couldn't find much else by him.
> 
> THANKS gonna check more of Chris Jones out.
> 
> Kinda of reminds me of Dave Alvin a little--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsoTeUI9vQ


Definitely! I thought the same thing...


----------



## truckguy

How about something creepy! When I first heard this I was hooked. Manson's albums over the years have been up and down. I still like this album quite a bit though. 

https://youtu.be/hTp-qugnsYA


----------



## tjframe

The whole album is amazing (_More than a Feeling_ is my probably my favorite song ever) but this rock song in particular amazes me for its structure, craftsmanship, execution etc.

The song has many transitional elements and pacing shifts that span the gamut from deep thundering booming lows to wailing electric guitars to delicate and spacious moments. It's just so catchy and memorable and full of energy.

The ambient whisper between the end of _Foreplay _that thumps and builds to a crescendo as _Long Time_ kicks off is just so epic when played on a powerful system with authority. This song, along with _Tom Sawyer_ are my "go to" songs when I want to show off my car stereo.


When I was a 8 years old back in '76 I used to take our family loudspeakers, set them facing about 3 feet from each other, and lie down on the floor with my head between them and listen to this album over and over again. Great time to be a kid.


----------



## Alrojoca

Nice to remember old stuff and how it was enjoyed, very hard to forget those moments 


I know this is not the type music many listen to. But it's something new with old sound or similar to older bands that I used to enjoy and I still do.

It's long, the best part and one I can't wait to play it in a system with a good 12" sub or 2 is the ending part that starts at min 8 all the way to the end maybe at the 8:30 mark that organ can have a nice wow factor and fun to listen and how the end develops with more speed and amazing guitar solos.

http://youtu.be/tj2m7bJb-34


----------



## tjframe

Alrojoca said:


> Nice to remember old stuff and how it was enjoyed, very hard to forget those moments http://youtu.be/tj2m7bJb-34


so true. 

In fact its impossible for me to objectively judge music that I grew up with since it's so emotionally tied to the experiences of my youth. 

I have wondered what I would think of a lot of the stuff I love if I heard it now, as an adult, for the first time. Same with movies.


----------



## FordEscape

tjframe said:


> so true.
> 
> In fact its impossible for me to objectively judge music that I grew up with since it's so emotionally tied to the experiences of my youth.
> 
> I have wondered what I would think of a lot of the stuff I love if I heard it now, as an adult, for the first time. Same with movies.


Exactly. 

Nonetheless, one that Blew Me Away the First Time I Heard It in 1972 and I still enjoy hugely is Captain Beefheart's _Big Eyed Beans from Venus_.

The You Tube playback is criminal - the amazing bass guitar, lead guitar and drum work is buried behind the vocal. The instrumental work on the original vinyl, or even CD re-release, makes my ears smile still 40+ years later.

Haven't had a car system that did it justice 'till very recently ... now it's back near the top of my road-trip listening list.


----------



## Vega-LE

JUDAS PRIEST

Judas Is Rising;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNGlrRrjlHw

Angel;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfkMtvN0WTI


----------



## Lycancatt

ginny blackmore bones


----------



## hot9dog

Vega-LE said:


> JUDAS PRIEST
> 
> Judas Is Rising;
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNGlrRrjlHw
> 
> Angel;
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfkMtvN0WTI


Good pick!!!!!! /\ /\


----------



## damonryoung

You may have heard this one on a tequila commercial recently...

http://youtu.be/N5bwStdo3TE


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## fcarpio




----------



## schicksal

Markus Schulz - Perfect
First heard it just after getting engaged so maybe that has a bit to do with it, but really the whole Progression album was pretty awesome.


----------



## drop1

Tori Amos blue sky's mixed by BT. Production is not that great but the notes she hits in this track are notorious for inducing chill bumps.


----------



## subterFUSE

drop1 said:


> Tori Amos blue sky's mixed by BT. Production is not that great but the notes she hits in this track are notorious for inducing chill bumps.



Have you heard Rabbit In The Moon "Out Of Body Experience" ?

If you like Tori Amos, then check it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpreston

My old basshead days make me love this one;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDAX2aVWAag

This woman is local and has incredible talent;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2jMghcAhTY


----------



## mustangiimatt

"It Ain't All Flowers" by Sturgill Simpson...

At first I thought my brand new CD was skipping or something was wrong with it, but once I understood what was really going on, the imagery of the song was very powerful.


----------



## madcatter

anything from tool

dark and creepy-a dark pale horse named death has some great sounds=

big bass opening roll-staind,mudshovel should make you puke guts if pounding right.


----------



## madcatter

to new to


----------



## madcatter

post links-but i will lol


----------



## madcatter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo

great bass opening with this song
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvY3QNeg-T0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR-sMAI740E

and check out type o negative


----------



## gstokes

Camille and Kennerly (The Harp Twins) perform "One" by Metallica
I had never heard them play until today and listening to their music is heavenly..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=312&v=JhOhGhq0e54


----------



## rxonmymind

^^ Let me up you "one".

Artist: Stanley Clarke
Song: One touch
Album: 1.2 to the base
This is how you play the upright bass. Turn it up!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3jT0uaZw0

Other than that it had to be Dave Brubeck Take five song. It's timeless and I never get tired of hearing it. I've been looking for the Russian version he played without success. Love that tune.


----------



## Zrowcool

My taste vary greatly from day to day. Most of the stuff here i normally wouldnt listen to but a few were definitely my tastes for sure. I find myself more of a vocalist so here are the few that always blow me away and give me goosebumps.

Livingston Taylor - Isnt she lovely
https://youtu.be/jR1JCKIz6qg

Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem
https://youtu.be/uKkeWt2MxWM

Dave Matthews - Cortez the Killer
https://youtu.be/FwgIn3vobag

The Last one specifically around the 4:00 min mark. I was fortunate to watch this performance live and it has always left me in awe.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

That last one around 4min mark of Mathews made my hair stand....
And if that's not frequency response, I dont know what is!


----------



## Alrojoca

No clue why my taste is more British when it comes to Rock, being from the 70's or even from this year like from these recent videos. 


Solo
http://youtu.be/IaH2C2Qe97Y



Complete. The home invasion and reg #9 are fun and go together but too long and complex.
https://youtu.be/vwZBDKX6Pwc


----------



## Kazuhiro

Only just heard Nutshell by alice in chains for the first time a few months ago.......Felt like I was missing out my whole life.


----------



## Aldaa

Kazuhiro said:


> Only just heard Nutshell by alice in chains for the first time a few months ago.......Felt like I was missing out my whole life.


Should listen to the MTV Unplugged version!


----------



## Kazuhiro

Aldaa said:


> Should listen to the MTV Unplugged version!


Have it. I want to punch everyone in the crowd for cheering over the first whole minute of that song. Rooster was my fave performance in the lot.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

Kazuhiro said:


> Only just heard Nutshell by alice in chains for the first time a few months ago.......Felt like I was missing out my whole life.


I cry like a kid who's dog just got ran over when I hear that song most of the time


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

When i first heard Tool I was in a trance. I don't even remember what song it was because I've listened to each album probably 100 times now.


----------



## brumledb

Song #1 "Gone Hollywood" off Supertramp's album Breakfast in America. I kept seeing people list it as one of the best SQ albums so I picked up the cd cheap off Ebay. It's pretty fantastic. I just love the drums. When he is doing a drum roll they start on one side of my dash and finish of the other. 

I would link the youtube but probably doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Orion525iT

Kazuhiro said:


> Only just heard Nutshell by alice in chains for the first time a few months ago.......Felt like I was missing out my whole life.


You should look up Mad Season 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Ok7_KFuZw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB2dN1x_k_8


----------



## Alrojoca

brumledb said:


> Song #1 "Gone Hollywood" off Supertramp's album Breakfast in America. I kept seeing people list it as one of the best SQ albums so I picked up the cd cheap off Ebay. It's pretty fantastic. I just love the drums. When he is doing a drum roll they start on one side of my dash and finish of the other.
> 
> I would link the youtube but probably doesn't do it justice.


Great CD I have all their CDs, another British group, yes I know.

I always liked the not too popular radio songs they played, from that album I like Child of vision, it's a master piece the piano the rhythm the lyrics.


I don't know if you heard some of the albums from R Hodgson, this song is from the eye of the storm, the only reason this song was not played in the radio or popular was because it was an 8 minute song. From min 3-3:30 the fun part begins and picks up speed, at minute 6 and secs the Alan parsons sound like synthesizer style ( another British composer) it a really fun song.

Anybody that liked Supertramp old or new, should enjoy this piece, put some headphones on listen to it a few times and enjoy the little progressive sound and fun with okay lyrics, I'm glad they posted it because it was not there before or took it down fast.

http://youtu.be/-6VvBWjpRvc


----------



## Kazuhiro

Orion525iT said:


> You should look up Mad Season
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Ok7_KFuZw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB2dN1x_k_8


Nice, I have wake up in one of my playlists not far from AIC

Take out the vocals on the second link, and it sounds a bit like crash bandicoot game music


----------



## johnbooth3

The one album I remember that made me rethink about orchestra music was the soundtrack to "Last of the Mohicans." Now I need to find a copy of the CD or high resolution recording when I get my car done to have a listen again.

I have others, but need to revisit them. Fireflight on the first post was also one. The entire album blew me away. I listened to that for months.


----------



## knever3

Take a listen to this song guys, the stereo separation and drums are fantastic, it has a great rhythm. I listened to this over and over again for a half hour the first time. So unlike anything they have put out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uxyNyyBEv0

3 doors down, "She don't want the world"


----------



## sqnut

Alrojoca said:


> Great CD I have all their CDs, another British group, yes I know.
> 
> I always liked the not too popular radio songs they played, from that album I like Child of vision, it's a master piece the piano the rhythm the lyrics.
> 
> 
> I don't know if you heard some of the albums from R Hodgson, this song is from the eye of the storm, the only reason this song was not played in the radio or popular was because it was an 8 minute song. From min 3-3:30 the fun part begins and picks up speed, at minute 6 and secs the Alan parsons sound like synthesizer style ( another British composer) it a really fun song.
> 
> Anybody that liked Supertramp old or new, should enjoy this piece, put some headphones on listen to it a few times and enjoy the little progressive sound and fun with okay lyrics, I'm glad they posted it because it was not there before or took it down fast.
> 
> http://youtu.be/-6VvBWjpRvc


As a big and long time fan of Supertramp, I would love a love to find this recording on a CD or a flac download. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWDxuhD0FI

And don't get me started on British bands / artists. But there's a lot of quality music from the US as well. Some of Brit's I really like:

1. Beatles
2. Pink Floyd
3. Led Zep
4. Rolling Stones
5. Fleetwood Mac
6. Supertramp
7. Queen
8. David Bowie
9. The Who
10. Genesis
11. Dire Straits
12. The Police
13. Pet Shop Boys
14. The Cure


----------



## WhiteKnite

Listen to a high bitrate version of this on a good system.


----------



## Pseudonym

i love this song already in its original form, but this cover is perfect.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

sqnut said:


> As a big and long time fan of Supertramp, I would love a love to find this recording on a CD or a flac download. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWDxuhD0FI
> 
> 1. Beatles
> 2. Pink Floyd
> 3. Led Zep
> 4. Rolling Stones
> 5. Fleetwood Mac
> 6. Supertramp
> 7. Queen
> 8. David Bowie
> 9. The Who
> 10. Genesis
> 11. Dire Straits
> 12. The Police
> 13. Pet Shop Boys
> 14. The Cure


Nice list!
And that last post "Where Is My Mind- Maxence Cyrin "

Beautiful!!


----------



## SQ Audi

I have a little more eclectic musical taste. Drives my wife crazy. 

Fresh Aire III - Toccata






Tangerine Dream - Tyger





Kim Mitchell - Go for a Soda





Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt. 1





Yazoo (YAZ) - Don't Go





Erasure - Chains of Love





Doug Stone - Dream High





Mark Schultz - When You Come Home (Christian song)





David Phelps - No More Nights (it is a Christian song)


----------



## Guest

Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble - Tin Pan Alley.... Fantastic...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QtwIwBmoVChMI1fCa-7P5xwIVT--ACh2FFgSA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Doydj5H9C-no&usg=AFQjCNHaZSKfA9Y3xWNt7rocNnchcXDeMg&sig2=Vy-eAf8q6k2lP23F0Vt-xw&bvm=bv.102537793,d.eXY


----------



## seafish

SQ_TSX said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble - Tin Pan Alley.... Fantastic...


I agree..one of the best


----------



## Alrojoca

sqnut said:


> As a big and long time fan of Supertramp, I would love a love to find this recording on a CD or a flac download. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWDxuhD0FI
> 
> And don't get me started on British bands / artists. But there's a lot of quality music from the US as well. Some of Brit's I really like:
> 
> 1. Beatles
> 2. Pink Floyd
> 3. Led Zep
> 4. Rolling Stones
> 5. Fleetwood Mac
> 6. Supertramp
> 7. Queen
> 8. David Bowie
> 9. The Who
> 10. Genesis
> 11. Dire Straits
> 12. The Police
> 13. Pet Shop Boys
> 14. The Cure


That fools overture version sounds near identical to the Live Concert in Paris from 1979, they also have a DVD (I have not watched yet) the Concert recording is very good, at least the original, no clue if a re mastered high volume digital compressed CD version was released or not.

Who knows that may be the DVD, looks old from that time. 



I enjoy all of those artists, no a crazy fan of the Rolling Stones and the Who, except for parties or simple pop fun, a few very good songs I enjoyed.

Another thing about most of the Rock British artists not so much the Pop artists from 70's and 80's. The recordings were very good, above average.


More recent British talent I really enjoying today

Muse ( I find these guys so similar to Queen for some reason, the multiple vocal tones and voices, makes it sound from unique to like Bono from U2)

Haken

Porcupine Tree (if you like Pink Floyd, this is so similar in many ways and with more speed and a better mood) Now, Steven Wilson (solo link I posted earlier, sounds so much like Gilmour)


IQ (if you like Genesis, you may like IQ)


----------



## brumledb

Janis Joplin--Piece of my heart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJb7cBfrxbo

Santana--No one to depend on
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYc-zH0Ak6Q

Talking Heads--Perfect World----Lots of good midbass
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8nubk27RX4


----------



## Alrojoca

Midbass and a lot of mids that I can feel hear coming out of my windshield, drums, sax bass you name it, it is all there and may reveal some weaknesses and distract you, like accidentally hitting the mike on some parts or perhaps testing a midbass limitations.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYs2NmRQmjQ


The voice the moaning, drum and bass, it is all midbass all coming from my windshield and center of my dash


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUZrdLquMxE


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

That led Boots was not bad until the repetetive bebbeee vocal got to me early on.

If you like improvisational jazz, here is a favorite...(if it even is a improv?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EAV4U7y7jA


----------



## Alrojoca

Good strong voice, I have another CD where he talks more than sings and it is good.

Those were just mid bass tracks, more of a short wow factor, that lead boots, not a favorite, I have only listened to it completely yesterday while I was posting it and looking for the other track. There are way better tracks on the K Eubanks the Messenger CD, some with nice Jazz blues too. 

I wish there was an easy way to edit and short some tracks, most of the stuff I like, has parts that are part of very long tracks, The CD Speaking of Now from Pat Metheny has many entertaining vocal and musical tracks



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX_XGORL6Go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBAdBkewpXc


----------



## oabeieo

Some will have diarrhea of the mouth with this genre , but these two songs blew me away and I play them as loud as it will possibly go with windows down and rock that **** in the streets of Denver! It's live so don't expect amazing imaging , but does have a touch of SQ for a live tracks . Don't be shy just play this ****, don't turn it off 10sec into it. Call it a dare ! 

The second track takes a minute to get going so be patient, I guess they both take a minute to get going but the second one takes like maybe two minutes to get going

http://youtu.be/jaFuqc0A0Og
http://youtu.be/kSKoWarzd9o


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I passed the 30sec mark, and I had to turn it off on sound and principal, but not in ny particular order 
...and I even let the "bow down..." part play.
That was regarding oabeieo's post.

As far as Alrojoco....I couldn't help but laugh at first, but the melodic tune was relaxing, and enjoyable. But the title"Speaking of Now" and then not understanding a word or sound made, and surely that was the intention....But it was funny to me.


----------



## trumpet




----------



## Kazuhiro

This is going to seem silly.... but the soundtrack from Shift 2 Unleashed really blew me away. One hell of an experience to listen to when set up right;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1thgdNvzDs


----------



## fcarpio




----------



## wheelieking71

I don't know why? This is not my usual genre. And she doesn't do anything spectacular. But, this performance mesmerizes me. I have probably watched it 200 times in the last two weeks.

There are other vids of her where her playing is spectacular! 
The version of war-pigs where she is in a red dress is amazing (even though her vocals on it are terrible) boy can she wail on that axe!


----------



## oabeieo

wheelieking71 said:


> I don't know why? This is not my usual genre. And she doesn't do anything spectacular. But, this performance mesmerizes me. I have probably watched it 200 times in the last two weeks.
> 
> There are other vids of her where her playing is spectacular!
> The version of war-pigs where she is in a red dress is amazing (even though her vocals on it are terrible) boy can she wail on that axe!


It's those legs


----------



## Kazuhiro

Absolutely blown away !!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHrIumD_LAs


----------



## wheelieking71

oabeieo said:


> It's those legs


LOL, she is easy to look at. But, I'm pretty sure its because she is totally in to what she is doing. All three of them are. It is a dynamic performance where she uses her whole vocal range. And does a damn good job of it too. Not to mention, I really like her playing style. Its groovy, and catchy, and just a solid performance that I just don't seem to be getting tired of. I rock it a couple times a day actually, LOL.

I wish the production was better so the recording did the performance justice.

Here is another. Not in her vocal wheel-house, but it sure is fun to watch her play!


----------



## sqnut

Absolutely amazing voices

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uNoAp7RNUA

Another one, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE&index=4&list=RD4uNoAp7RNUA


----------

